# Jd F525



## biggie970

I have just purchased a used F525 - it is perfect for what I will be mowing. I have seen pictures online with some having lights. I see the punch-outs under the steering for mounting the lights. Does anyone know where I can find this light kit or have a model/part number for the light kit.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Leon

According to my online John Deere dealer all the parts are still available, they are just not listed under the kit part number anymore. Total cost should run you about $150.00.

http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/com.deere.u90490.partscatalog.view.servlets.HomePageServlet

type in F525 under model

-Leon


----------



## biggie970

Awesome! Thanks for your help. I have a kit ordered and on the way.

Thanks again!


----------



## biggie970

Got the headlight kit ordered. I am now looking for a "tractor tread" style of tire (this is for my grandparent, he wants to go out in style. . . ). 

Can anyone suggest a one that will fit this mower nicely? Thanks!


----------



## Live Oak

Do you think something like this might work?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=19D49VJ5C6V7ZM4RQXDV


----------



## biggie970

That may do the trick. I will see if he likes that style or if he wanted more of the "V" looking tracks. Is that the size I need that is listed on that ad? Thanks again.


----------



## Live Oak

Yes, this is the size called for on the F525. The tractor tread/paddle type tread may look cool but will make a mess of soft soil, especially on hard turns. They will get a good bit and traction though. I think the ATV tires might be a good compromise.


----------



## biggie970

Thanks for the advice - I think I will go with the ATV tires. If I am reading your signature right, I see you have an F525. Any concerns, problems or pluses you would like to share? Thanks.


----------



## Live Oak

The F525 is a great grass mower but it has some traction limitations. A good traction tire like you are looking at with the ATV tires will help but I have found that strategic positioning of the butox is critical as the tires are prone to slipping going up hill. I just slide my butt over to the slipping tire. Occasionally the traction lever on the left must be used. 

The traction problem is not a big deal as the extremely low center of gravity make the F525 a great machine to cut on steep slopes. They are very difficult to tip over which is a BIG plus. 

I would suggest you keep a full line of spare belts and other items that occasionally break or wear out, like spark plugs, fuel filter and oil filters. Keeping good quality clean oil and filters in the engine is critical to making the transmission last. 

Grease the mower everytime before use and the mower spindles and swivle wheels and axles will last much longer. 

The mower bushings and bolts tend to wear fast but only up to a point. Mine are a little sloppy but still do well. 

I use compressed air to clean the grass out of the mower and engine area after each use as well. 

The swivvle wheel tire on the front of the mower are a [email protected]#^$*!! to replace. If they go flat, just put some tire sealant in them. I put TRC Tire Seal in mine and they never go flat anymore. 

Keep a close eye on the battery and the battery area under the battery. It is prone to corrosion with standard batteries. I wash mine out periodically with the hose and then soak it down good with a heavy solution of hot water and baking soda once the area has dried. This will neutralize any remaining acid and help to combat future corrosion. 

Pretty much just keep up with the lube and maintenance called for in the owner's manual and it will last. 

One last thing. On my F525, if I let it set for a long time without use like during winter; I had problems with the starter failing to work. After much tinkering, I found it was not the starter but the brake foot lever safety switch. If you F525 does nothing when you turn the ignition key and you know the battery and connections are good, try working the brake pedal back and forth just a little, just enough to jiggle it. Mine fires right up. Once I have used the brake pedal a few times the problem goes away.


----------



## MFreund

> _Originally posted by TF Admin _
> *The F525 is a great grass mower but it has some traction limitations. A good traction tire like you are looking at with the ATV tires will help but I have found that strategic positioning of the butox is critical as the tires are prone to slipping going up hill. I just slide my butt over to the slipping tire. Occasionally the traction lever on the left must be used.
> 
> The traction problem is not a big deal as the extremely low center of gravity make the F525 a great machine to cut on steep slopes. They are very difficult to tip over which is a BIG plus.
> 
> I would suggest you keep a full line of spare belts and other items that occasionally break or wear out, like spark plugs, fuel filter and oil filters. Keeping good quality clean oil and filters in the engine is critical to making the transmission last.
> 
> Grease the mower everytime before use and the mower spindles and swivle wheels and axles will last much longer.
> 
> The mower bushings and bolts tend to wear fast but only up to a point. Mine are a little sloppy but still do well.
> 
> I use compressed air to clean the grass out of the mower and engine area after each use as well.
> 
> The swivvle wheel tire on the front of the mower are a [email protected]#^$*!! to replace. If they go flat, just put some tire sealant in them. I put TRC Tire Seal in mine and they never go flat anymore.
> 
> Keep a close eye on the battery and the battery area under the battery. It is prone to corrosion with standard batteries. I wash mine out periodically with the hose and then soak it down good with a heavy solution of hot water and baking soda once the area has dried. This will neutralize any remaining acid and help to combat future corrosion.
> 
> Pretty much just keep up with the lube and maintenance called for in the owner's manual and it will last.
> 
> One last thing. On my F525, if I let it set for a long time without use like during winter; I had problems with the starter failing to work. After much tinkering, I found it was not the starter but the brake foot lever safety switch. If you F525 does nothing when you turn the ignition key and you know the battery and connections are good, try working the brake pedal back and forth just a little, just enough to jiggle it. Mine fires right up. Once I have used the brake pedal a few times the problem goes away. *



That was a very in depth review!!! 

I feel like I want one!!


----------



## biggie970

Yes, thanks for that answer (printing now as we speak . . . ). From the little bit I have used the mower, it is awesome. I have had it on a pretty steep slope at an angle and the mower rides just fine. I was worried about how the 3-wheel design would work for that, but with the mowers being so low to the ground, there was no concerns. Grand-dad is looking for a different tire and that ATV tire looks to be the best option without tearing up the grass.

Thanks for this forum and thanks again for your help. Don't worry, I am sure I will be back with another question or two.


----------



## Live Oak

VERY welcome. I want to see pictures of those work lights mounted on your F525. I have been considering a set of those for a long time. Hopefully you can post a review on the installation. Have fun on the green beetle.


----------



## biggie970

Will do. The lights are scheduled to come in next week. They were about $146.00, but they are the official "John Deere" lights you know. . . 

Until then.


----------



## biggie970

Got my lights in today and they were about the easiest install you could ask for. Total installation time, maybe 30 minutes, and that was with my 10yr old son helping (if that is what you call it  ).

Steps were easy:

Knocked out the two pre-punched plates under the steering and fished the pre-wiring out. This was probably the toughest part as my fat stubs are not the best for that little of space - cue the 10 year old!

Then assemble the light brackets (easy), plug in the wires and hang the lights. There is also a little plastic ring that goes around the punch holes. Aim and tighten the bolts and your done.

Last, remove the six screws that hold on the throttle/PTO/Key plate and find the two prewired plugs hidden underneath. Use a screwdriver to remove the dummy plate for the switch and put it all back into place.

The lights are very bright! Bright enough to light up the brown brick wall on my house at 3 in the afternoon from 5 foot away! You can feel the heat off those puppies from the front, but not from the rear when sitting. I bet they will light it up real nice at night.

My only concern about these lights was the position of them with my 260+lb but behind the wheel but after riding the mower with them installed, I was rather surprised that they didn’t interfere with my knees or when using my legs while working the pedals. I worried because the pictures I have seen online seem to suggest they would be in the way, but they are positioned nicely.

The light kit cost me about $150 delivered to my local JD dealer for free. Could I have found cheaper lights - yes. Would I have had wiring issues - maybe? The cost was worth it because there isn’t a scratch, ding or loose wire anywhere from this install.

I took some pictures, but I cannot get them to post. I can email them to you if you want to see them.

While installing the lights, I did notice a little round punch-out under the steering facing the seat. Any clue as to what this could be?


----------

